# Aspen Wood? Neighbor uses it



## smokinhusker (Apr 6, 2012)

Talking to a neighbor the other day and he says he smokes with Aspen. So I thought I would throw it out here since I can't get that out of my head and haven't found it listed on any of the "safe" woods lists anywhere.


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 6, 2012)

I have seen a couple of posters on the forums that BBQ with aspen, they were also from Colorado BTW.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks, just wondering if it's okay to smoke with it. Obviously we're lousy with it here...lol


----------



## java (Apr 6, 2012)

ive never used it for smoking, but growing up we always tried to use it for our cooking fires becouse it doesnt make as much smoke

as pine.


----------



## perseus mcmxi (May 19, 2012)

used it smoking a slab of salmon...dynamite!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info...living in Colorado we have access to loads of aspen!


----------

